# ACS Skill Assessment - No. of Years Experience



## manish1101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I wish to know the following about ACS Skill Assessment that I am planning to apply for:

1) What is the suggested no. of years of work experience against a particular applying job code that one must show? (Employment certificates)

2) Is there any latest guidance on what skills from SOL have a good probability of clearing through SkillSelect - EOI?

3) I do not have previous employer's certificates listing my job responsibilities.
I read on this forum about submitting the same on a notarised paper. I also read elswhere that an email from your previous supervisor is sufficient.
Although it is a repeated question:
Can somebody tell me what is the list of documents one must submit to ACS, in case you dont have previous employment certificates showing job responsibilities?

4) Current lead time experienced in ACS Skill assessment

Thanks in advance !


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

manish1101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wish to know the following about ACS Skill Assessment that I am planning to apply for:
> 
> ...


Answers in Bold above


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

manish1101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wish to know the following about ACS Skill Assessment that I am planning to apply for:
> 
> ...


i have tried to answer, in fact i have copied this information from ACS website so you can get from there more information


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

I am looking forward to apply for Analyst programmer under 189/190..Where can I check the # of seats left for a gicen ANZSO code?

Also, I will complete my 8 years in August 2013..Can you advise if I should apply now or should wait to complete my 8 years of experience?

My details:

Age : 30 (30 ponts)
B.Tech:CSE (15 points)
IELTS : yet to be taken 

Pls guide.

Thanks,
Guri
Experince : 7.7 years as of now..(10 as of today)



pearljam said:


> Answers in Bold above


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> I am looking forward to apply for Analyst programmer under 189/190..Where can I check the # of seats left for a gicen ANZSO code?
> 
> *Go to Reports tab-->Occupation Ceilings
> SkillSelect*
> ...


Above reply in *bold*

Without IELTS points you are at 55 so 189 option will not work for you as you require minimum 60 points.

1. If you score IELTS 7 band in each, you get 10 points and your score will be 65, making you eligible for 189.

2. Else go for 190 state sponsorship where you get 5 points.


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

As per report:

Software and Applications Programmers 5160 5160 

does this mean that all the seats has been filled (I'm shocked)? Any idea when will they be allocating new seats?

I heard that there can be some changes to this from July 1..if yes, should I send my ACS assesment before 28th june?

Thanks,
Guri



Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*
> 
> Without IELTS points you are at 55 so 189 option will not work for you as you require minimum 60 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> As per report:
> 
> Software and Applications Programmers 5160 5160
> 
> ...


New seats will be allotted on 1st July.
Changes will not be a major one, but you file the ACS as soon as possible.
I hope you are aware that occupation on SOL can apply for 189 with minimum 60 points whereas occupation on CSOL has to go by 190 state sponsorship route irrespective of having 60 or more points.


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

IELTS : do I need to clear general module or academic module?

Thanks,
Guri



Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*
> 
> Without IELTS points you are at 55 so 189 option will not work for you as you require minimum 60 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

guri.d.chd said:


> IELTS : do I need to clear general module or academic module?
> 
> Thanks,
> Guri


IELTS General Training (GT)


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Can somebody pls confirm if All documents (on page #3 )given in below pdf link is required for ACS Assessment?

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Required Documents:
1. Birth Certificate or Passport (Certified Copies)
2. Degree or Award Certificate (Certified Copies)
 Title of Degree or Award
 Name of University or Awarding Institution
 Date the Degree or Award was Completed
3. Degree or Award Transcript (Certified Copies)
 Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
4. Employment References (Certified Copies)

Please let me know if any other documents need to send while ACS Assessment.

Thanks,
Guri



Mroks said:


> IELTS General Training (GT)


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

guri.d.chd said:


> Can somebody pls confirm if All documents (on page #3 )given in below pdf link is required for ACS Assessment?
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> ...


These should be enough, provided the documents are complete and as expected by the ACS. Mainly you have to ensure that your employment reference is complete and has all the required information. Rest all are standard documents.


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok. Thanks.

I am not clear on below 2 things for Statutory Declarations. Pls help.

a) Is Statutory Declarations needs to be given on an affidavit of 100 Rs from Public Notary?
b) Is Statutory Declarations from a person who is my colleague is ok? 

Thanks,
Guri


zkhan said:


> These should be enough, provided the documents are complete and as expected by the ACS. Mainly you have to ensure that your employment reference is complete and has all the required information. Rest all are standard documents.


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

guri.d.chd said:


> Ok. Thanks.
> 
> I am not clear on below 2 things for Statutory Declarations. Pls help.
> 
> ...


a) yes that should be good. 
b) should be ok but ACS prefers statutory declaration from your supervisor over a colleague.


----------



## jshah873 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Do i qualify?*

Hi,

I have the following qualifications:

Bachelor's in Electronics and Communication - 2010
Work experience - 2.5 years in Software development full time
ANZSCO code - 261313 Software Engineer

Keeping the ACS guidelines in mind: 

"minimum of two (2) years full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field 
closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code within the previous ten (10) years of the 
Skills Assessment or a minimum of 4 such years if completed earlier. 
Please Note: If the ICT qualification is not closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code, a 
minimum of four (4) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to 
the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code is required."

Do i stand a chance to get my skills verified by ACS?

Seeking help from experts.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

jshah873 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the following qualifications:
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you had 33% and above ICT content in your bachelor degree program then you will be considered as Major ICT, if 20 % then Minor and you need 4 years of experience and if less than 20% then 6 Years with RPL.

Thanks,


----------



## jshah873 (Sep 30, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> If you had 33% and above ICT content in your bachelor degree program then you will be considered as Major ICT, if 20 % then Minor and you need 4 years of experience and if less than 20% then 6 Years with RPL.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi abhaytomar,

Thanks alot for the speedy reply.

How do i determine if my degree has "33% and above ICT content" ? Do you mean 33% of the subjects have to be related to ICT? Is there any way I can confirm that?

Also, can I submit an EOI to the 189 visa without a skills assessment? I'm targeting a band 8 in IELTS.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi jshah873, 

1.) See ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines, page 7, w.r.t. the ICT major/minor requirements. 33% or more is correct. The easiest way to do a pre-assessment is to sit down with your mark sheet and divide the subjects into three groups: a) definitely ICT b) some ICT, may be counted or c) not ICT. Then add up the number of subjects and units and check how close you are to the 33% threshold. That should give you an indication of what you can expect from the assessor. 

2.) No. See DIBP SkillSelect FAQ: 



> *Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?*
> 
> No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
> 
> ...


Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## jshah873 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi monika,

Thanks a lot for the clarification.
I guess I'm short by 2 years wrt work exp. :-(
Any alternatives I could pursue?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi jshah873, 

since you have a bachelor degree in *electronics* and communication you could also try to get assessed with Engineers Australia (EA). Unlike ACS they don't require you to have a work experience requirement post-degree - you can cover that with project work that was part of your studies. There is no requirement from DIBP that you must have work experience either as long as you can score enough points on the points test. Study the EA Skills Assessment Booklet for more information. 

You won't be able to claim work experience points if you nominate a non-ICT occupation. But at least you may be able to get positive skills assessment and (if you can score enough points on IELTS) that may get you a skilled visa as well. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## jshah873 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Brilliant! Sounds like my light at the end of the tunnel. Again, thank you! Will keep you and everyone else posted. 

Cheers,
Jignesh.


----------



## jshah873 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Two things I'd like to make clear:

1. If I nominate 233411 Electronics Engineers, then would I be eligible to apply for jobs in ICT, if and once I get my PR? :fingerscrossed:

2. Although I have my Bachelors in Electronics, I've predominantly worked in ICT and have no real experience in Electronics. Writing a CDP and three 1000+ word career episodes would be tricky. Any advice? I have one undergrad project I could use for one career episode, but that's about it. 

Regards,
Jignesh.


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

jshah873 said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> Two things I'd like to make clear:
> 
> ...


Hi,
1. Once you get PR, you are free to do anything, any job if you are technically capable of getting it. If your whole experience based on ICT then how can you nominate and show the documents related to 233411 to gain the experience claim for points.

2. whatever degree you have, you need to calculate the points you are ellgible to claim for points skilled VISA, if you are qualifying then you can apply the same.

Thanks,


----------



## jshah873 (Sep 30, 2013)

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> 1. Once you get PR, you are free to do anything, any job if you are technically capable of getting it. If your whole experience based on ICT then how can you nominate and show the documents related to 233411 to gain the experience claim for points.
> 
> 2. whatever degree you have, you need to calculate the points you are ellgible to claim for points skilled VISA, if you are qualifying then you can apply the same.
> ...


Hi abhaytomar,

I have a Bachelors in Electronics and 2.5 years of work exp in ICT. I do not qualify for ACS assessment. However, as Monika suggested, I do qualify through Engineers Australia. I can get my Bachelors assessed by them and I'll have to skip getting my work experience assessed. I do qualify under the points based test. Therefore, I would be trying through 233411.

Thanks for your help.

Regards,
Jignesh.


----------

